# Can't believe I got type SEE!!!?!



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

SEE?!

what is SEE?

Someone describe to me what on earth this means?

This personality stuff is so CONFUSING!


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

LCracker said:


> SEE?!
> 
> what is SEE?
> 
> ...


Whoever or whatever called you an ESFP.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

LCracker said:


> SEE?!
> 
> what is SEE?
> 
> ...


SEE's are like the ultimate.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the club kid


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Wild said:


> Welcome to the club kid


*Why thank you! Is this SEE club the club of champagne and parties? I love champagne and parties!*


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

MsBrightside said:


> SEE's are like the ultimate.


*the ultimate what??* *The ultimate best? The ultimate good looking? The ultimate Gods?*


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

LCracker said:


> *the ultimate what??* *The ultimate best? The ultimate good looking? The ultimate Gods?*


the ultimate overlords. fine suited to handling the peasantry i must say. like as if God himself touched your face! and your wig* is* so handsome!


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

MsBrightside said:


> the ultimate overlords. fine suited to handling the peasantry i must say. like as if God himself touched your face! and your wig* is* so handsome!


*My my, I do love it when someone flatters me, yes my wig is rather dashing isn't it? Did you know it's made from the finest horse hair? And yes god has touched my handsome face, and he has blessed me with such greatness! * *I shall be king one day and banish all peasants from the land!*


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

LCracker said:


> *My my, I do love it when someone flatters me, yes my wig is rather dashing isn't it? Did you know it's made from the finest horse hair? And yes god has touched my handsome face, and he has blessed me with such greatness! * *I shall be king one day and banish all peasants from the land!*


banish the peasants? who will tend the fields? my good Lord. is your collar a bit too tight?


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

MsBrightside said:


> banish the peasants? who will tend the fields? my good Lord. is your collar a bit too tight?


*no not at all good lady! I'm completely naked! The fields? Oh yes, the fields, well I'm sure we could keep a few peasants and banish them to the fields, I never want a peasant in my sight! Smelly fools!*


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

LCracker said:


> *no not at all good lady! I'm completely naked! The fields? Oh yes, the fields, well I'm sure we could keep a few peasants and banish them to the fields, I never want a peasant in my sight! Smelly fools!*


ah, the peasants. sigh. yes i see. h:


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

@LCracker
a SEE can turn the world upside down and shake out the bugs
a SEE can blow a mighty breath and blow away all the dust
he is powerful like an eagle's claw
has the fortitude of a snake
and the mind of a hunter that seeks it's prey


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

MsBrightside said:


> @LCracker
> a SEE can turn the world upside down and shake out the bugs
> a SEE can blow a mighty breath and blow away all the dust
> he is powerful like an eagle's claw
> ...


*YES! That is me all over!*


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Do what now? Lol

Don’t confuse SEE and SLE


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Stop being a buzzkill David


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Wild said:


> Stop being a buzzkill David


*
who? David Beckham?*


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wild said:


> Stop being a buzzkill David


If you guys confuse people on the two, you guys are going to wind up causing a lot of SEEs to get black eyes.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

DavidH said:


> If you guys confuse people on the two, you guys are going to wind up causing a lot of SEEs to get black eyes.


Seems a bit dramatic to me :wink:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The more someone tries to explain Socionics, the more confounding the subject becomes. I don't think it was meant to be understood.

SEE - ESFp


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wild said:


> Seems a bit dramatic to me :wink:


It’s really not. SEE is an emotive type who relies on words. If you convince an SEE that they are more than words, they’ll get face punched like it’s nothing.


----------

